# Is My New Pup a Purebred Pitbull?



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Nope-- Just another Magnificent Mutt!

Introducing Titus's new playmate Athena. We picked her up today from the shelter. She is about 12 weeks old. The introduction with Titus went perfect and they have spent the day rough housing. I look forward to the puppy days and will enjoy teaching her. We all know how fast they go by. 
Thanks for looking.

Joe




























She's gassed.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

She's adorable!! Congrats on the new addition. Titus must be thrilled!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks Bev. Happy to say Titus is thrilled, at least for now. LOL. He has been so gentle with her despite those needle like milk teeth. As I type they are both crashed after a long day of playing.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

she's a cutie. can't wait to see her grow into that collar. LOL.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Ha, Thank you JoKealoha. Yea, she has a way to grow before the collar fits. My oldest grandgirl was with us when we rescued her and picked out the collar. 

Joe


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Aw congrats on your new little girl, she looks happy to have a loving home now

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks T.C. Because of my age Athena will be my last puppy so she will be a special one to me and she is certainly in a loving home now. :woof:


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Awww, congrats on the new addition! She is adorable.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks Maggie, I appreciate the compliment.

Joe


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Awesome! Congrats on the newest addition Joe! Athena is absolutely precious!


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Good job brother, she is beautiful ! That pup will give Titus a run for his money for sure


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you Carriana. She is cute as a bug and so far is fitting in well. Keeping my fingers crossed it stays that way.


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

Omg I'm in love! More pictures please!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Dave, you ain't kidding. Titus has already gone to bed. It has been a huge adjustment day for him. I couldn't be happier for the way he has adjusted to having her in our house and his domain. I appreciate the compliment.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

APBTN00b said:


> Omg I'm in love! More pictures please!


I will post more pics APBTN00b. When I saw Athena for the first time I actually thought of Apollo. She has the same long legs and those floppy ears. I have no clue of her lineage as she is a rescue dog but I swear when I saw her I thought of your dog, Apollo.

Joe


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Awwwwwwww!!!! What a cutie girl! Her ears are like Tandie's were! (As she grew her ears went to rose) can't wait to watch her grow. Glad she is in a great home now.


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

jttar said:


> I will post more pics APBTN00b. When I saw Athena for the first time I actually thought of Apollo. She has the same long legs and those floppy ears. I have no clue of her lineage as she is a rescue dog but I swear when I saw her I thought of your dog, Apollo.
> 
> Joe


Awe. 

Must be the legs! LOL She does look leggy and lanky like Apollo. Very sweet looking face too. I predict she is going to be a good dog,


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you Nadia, we auditioned several young dogs with Titus and when these two came together it just felt like a good match. Athena is going to my vet this afternoon for the once over. She came home with antibiotics for kennel cough but we want to make sure all is well.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

APBTN00b said:


> Awe.
> 
> Must be the legs! LOL She does look leggy and lanky like Apollo. Very sweet looking face too. I predict she is going to be a good dog,


The legs, ears and the head shape is what made me think of Apollo.

Joe


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Early this morning:


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Aw how stinkin adorable! They look like good buddies already

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## APBTN00b (Jul 8, 2013)

I see it Joe.  She does remind me of Apollo also. 

Besides that, she is still a very very pretty pup.  I cannot wait to see her as an adult.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Awww awesome!! I love her. SO CUTE


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

TeamCourter said:


> Aw how stinkin adorable! They look like good buddies already
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


So far so good T.C. have to wait and see. Titus has that puppy tolerance right now. Hopefully, it will last till those needles she has for teeth come out.

Joe


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

APBTN00b said:


> I see it Joe.  She does remind me of Apollo also.
> 
> Besides that, she is still a very very pretty pup.  I cannot wait to see her as an adult.


:thumbsup: Glad you see it too.

Joe


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks so much Rebecca. I appreciate your compliments.

She definitely has the "frog leg" position in her.


----------



## Jen A (Jul 13, 2014)

She's beautiful! I absolutely love those ears.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thanks Jen A. Yea, those flappers make me smile too. 

Joe


----------



## hashbrown (Mar 17, 2013)

Great looking pup!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Ain't nothing like that new pup smell!! That's the fountain of youth right there. She's a looker Joe. Then again, so is Titus. I'd say you lucked out twice my friend

Now, on a serious note....keep a watchful eye on those two from this day forward. I know you know this.......just a reminder


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

hashbrown said:


> Great looking pup!


Thanks Hash, we'll see what she turns out like. So far so good.


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Saint Francis said:


> Ain't nothing like that new pup smell!! That's the fountain of youth right there. She's a looker Joe. Then again, so is Titus. I'd say you lucked out twice my friend
> 
> Now, on a serious note....keep a watchful eye on those two from this day forward. I know you know this.......just a reminder


You ain't kidding, I have been lucky with my mutts, two good looking dogs. I only hope that the new one will be as emotionally balanced as Titus. He is a great all around dog. It is the fountain of youth for me, I really enjoy puppies and love watching them experience life and the wrath of Joe. LOL.

Thank you sir for your sage advice. I do know to keep a watchful eye but a reminder always helps to instill it into memory.


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

Beautiful puppy


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Thank you so much Kai!

Joe


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Great looking dog Joe, congrats on the new edition!

Not sure how I missed this one....


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I think it's time for an update Joe...


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

^^ I agree ^^


----------



## Jazzy&Veronica (Mar 18, 2011)

What a little beauty she is!!! I am so jealous that you are getting to smell puppy feet!!

Congratulations and best of luck with her!!!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

DickyT said:


> Great looking dog Joe, congrats on the new edition!
> 
> Not sure how I missed this one....


Thank you very much Dicky. She could be a shirt tail relation to Camo, LOL!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Jazzy&Veronica said:


> What a little beauty she is!!! I am so jealous that you are getting to smell puppy feet!!
> 
> Congratulations and best of luck with her!!!


HA! One of the things I forgot was how smooth and soft the pads on those puppy feet are. I am enjoying her puppyness to the hilt, most of the time. LOL.
Thanks for the compliments J&V.

Joe


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Carriana and TC, I agree. Give me a few minutes to pick a few off my phone and I'll host and post them.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Yay! I can't wait


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Here are some recent pics of Athena. She is around 22 pounds now and approximately 16 weeks old.










Long and Lanky










Me tiring Titus and Athena out. Look at those tongues hanging. YAY, they will go home and sleep.










Pretending to be calm










Titus and Athena lounging. Look at those ears on her -- she could fly!










Thanks for looking


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Oh my goodness all those pictures are so adorable! I love that pretty girl of yours


----------



## BCdogs (May 30, 2014)

Awwww! I love when their ears are in that stage when they just don't know what to do yet, lol!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

A couple from this afternoon with my Grand girl Jayden. Hard to miss with these two.


----------



## Katey (Aug 5, 2013)

Jttar, Athena looks great. She looks like an absolute honey. THanks for sharing.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

What a sweet girl, thanks for the update Joe!


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Great new pics Joe. She is adorable!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Katey, Carriana and Dicky, thank you very much for the compliments on Athena. She is getting to big way too fast. I am so enjoying her clumsiness and puppy antics. This one is so high energy, she puts the Z in zoomies. Ha!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey Joe, I'm thinking we need another update I'm sure that pup has grown a ton!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hey T.C.! You are absolutely right. I think I got a horse instead of a dog. LOL. Athena is now five months old and weighed in at 39.5 lbs. yesterday. She is the most hard headed strong willed pup I have ever raised. She is starting to learn that she has met her match and is coming around. Her and my boy Titus are still getting along like best buds, hoping that lasts. I appreciate you asking for some new pics my friend. Photobucket is down for maintenance but I will post some new pics ASAP.


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

Hey that sounds a lot like my girl too lol. I'm glad they are still buddies, that makes it so much easier. Can't wait to see pictures of your big girl


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

T.C., I started a new picture thread with some updates. It is posted in pictures HERE


----------

